# Tattoo places on the body (for writing)



## TomoBoyy (Nov 10, 2008)

hey all, bascailly getting two tattoos next weekend

im going to get one on the top of my left arm, a celtic cross.

but i also want some writing aswell.. im having "What the heart has once known, it shall never forget"

i was thinking of having it across my left shoulder blade on two lines.. just seeing if theres any other places people would say? id like it on my forearm but too many people have them there.. so i dont know


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

What about getting it on your left pec mate, given that's where the heart is?


----------



## TomoBoyy (Nov 10, 2008)

now thats good thinking..


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

inside of the bicep looks great for script


----------



## TomoBoyy (Nov 10, 2008)

now thats not a bad idea either..but would two tattoos on the left arm look too much you reckon ?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

dunno, my whole left arm is sleeved

what d'you think?


----------



## TomoBoyy (Nov 10, 2008)

hmm yeh spose it would look alrite if im honest.. different isnt it! dont see many


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i have script on the inside of my right bicep

swirly caligraphy looks kewel

check here for 'english script'

http://www.abstractfonts.com/search/swirly%20writing


----------



## TomoBoyy (Nov 10, 2008)

you got a pic at all jimmy? maybe if i have the cross on my left shoulder then the writing on my right inner bicep.

im still stuck on the idea of over the left shoulder blade thou haha


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah 1/2 of mine is sleeved too. I'd go for it on the chest, or put it on your right bicep?

I've loads of tats but i'm not really into getting them on the back as you don't see them too much. If i was getting a back piece it'd be a really big piece and not loads of random stuff.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

not of my bicep no

hang on


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

cameraphone doesnt do it justice

sorry


----------



## TomoBoyy (Nov 10, 2008)

ahh fair enough, yeh i think right inner bicep! nice one lads.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

great choice...it really looks great there

a bit sore mind


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Like the woman who wanted to suppise her husband on her wedding night; she asked for a butterfly on each cheek of her b/side...the t/artist said he was'nt very good at butterflies..but was good at Bee's..and went ahead .....come the w/night stripped she bent over 'supprise!!!!was her words Her husband looked puzzled say'n "Who the f**k is BOB


----------



## TomoBoyy (Nov 10, 2008)

haha, how long to i have to wait till i can get back to the gym? or am i alright to keep training ?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

TomoBoyy said:


> haha, how long to i have to wait till i can get back to the gym? or am i alright to keep training ?


I had to wait a few weeks when i got my 1/2 sleeve done, so as not to stretch it during the healing process etc. Though to be honest i think that was a bit excessive so you'd probably get away with leaving it about a week i'm sure. Your artist will advise you better mate so i'd listen to them.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

two/three lines across one side of your ribs looks good, painful though, think that'll be my next tat, saying 'I'd rather die on my feet than live on my knees'


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i quite fancy getting some text around the neck in a circle, but then i'd get people saying 'oooh you've got a robbie'

and i thought of it before he got his!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> i quite fancy getting some text around the neck in a circle, but then i'd get people saying 'oooh you've got a robbie'
> 
> and i thought of it before he got his!


I got Hebrew script on the inside of my right forearm about a fortnight *before* Beckham got his Arabic script of his wife's name in the same place. Imagine how many people said 'oh a Beckham tattoo' following that!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

T.F. said:


> I got Hebrew script on the inside of my right forearm about a fortnight *before* Beckham got his Arabic script of his wife's name in the same place. Imagine how many people said 'oh a Beckham tattoo' following that!


just like my mixed race friend who has worn his hair in braids ALL HIS LIFE and when david beckham did a few years back all he got was, 'ooooh you're doing a beckham!'

:confused1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah i know, it'd do your head in, not to mention the fact that mine looks nothing like Beckham's as Arabic and Hebrew writing aren't even similar!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

the tattooist probably wrote 'mong' in arabic anyway, and he's blissfully unaware


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> the tattooist probably wrote 'mong' in arabic anyway, and he's blissfully unaware


:laugh: He didn't, but he did actually write Vichtoria not Victoria.

http://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/famecrawler/archive/2009/04/22/david-beckham-s-victoria-tattoo-is-misspelled.aspx


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

haha plum!

but then again, i just had to empty my pockets to buy milk, so who's the plum?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: I know mate, me and you both. I was reading the other day that Beckham's aftershave is number 1 in the market for men's fragrances too. The man really is a money making machine!

[childish voice]it's just not fair[/childish voice]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

keep training as normal after a tat is done...it makes no difference

just remember to keep moisturising regularly


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

a bit of bepanthem and you are sound to train.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I have writing on the back of my neck and about to get some more on my upper chest, on the side over my ribs just below my armpit and next to the boobies (if that makes sense) hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

MissBC said:


> I have writing on the back of my neck and about to get some more on my upper chest, on the side over my ribs just below my armpit and next to the boobies (if that makes sense) hahahaha


 Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Con said:


> Looking forward to the pictures


Yeah it's kinda hard to tell exactly where you mean BC, pics would be best for explanation. :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Con said:


> Looking forward to the pictures


is that right :laugh:

:tongue:


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't envision it at all. I'm all for visual aids.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

all my learned friends are beating around the bush, and you may not understand fully what they mean......

MissBC, can we all look at your naked body please?


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

beat place for script....across the collar bone!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

SOUTHMAN said:


> beat place for script....across the collar bone!


u mean on the bone?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> beat place for script....across the collar bone!


Ouch!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> MissBC, can we all look at your naked body please?


 Nah the pics are only for sexy model types like my self

On actual topic i personally would not get writting in a language not my own because i cant honestly see the point but if you do i would put it some where a bit descrete such as like Jimmy said inside of biceps.

Here in my parts you see dudes with neck tats and even some face tats on a daily basis and imo it looks a bit crap and makes one look a bit thick but i suppose some like that look..... There is also a massive superheavy in my parts who has the word DIESEL on his lower abbs, imagine if he decided not to be in great shape that tat would look rather rank on a non perfect stomach!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Con said:


> Nah the pics are *only for sexy model types* like my self
> 
> On actual topic i personally would not get writting in a language not my own because i cant honestly see the point but if you do i would put it some where a bit descrete such as like Jimmy said inside of biceps.
> 
> Here in my parts you see dudes with neck tats and even some face tats on a daily basis and imo it looks a bit crap and makes one look a bit thick but i suppose some like that look..... There is also a massive superheavy in my parts who has the word DIESEL on his lower abbs, imagine if he decided not to be in great shape that tat would look rather rank on a non perfect stomach!


oi! i'm sexy enough thank you!

i think the reason some people like words in other languages is that alot of words are so much prettier and more poetic sounding

for instance latin, nocturna is a prettier word to have tattooed than night etc etc


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

can train straight away , i always have done an im pretty much covered , and who advised ribs oouuucchhh lol ,, i got a big tribal dragon up left side of chest an ribs ( yes regret it i was only 17 , its solid black wid **** whats ment to be flames around it , i put it down to being young an stupid lol , cant even cover it cause its so big ) but if can be avoided would stay away from ribs , or i might jus be a pussy  lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Con said:


> Looking forward to the pictures





T.F. said:


> Yeah it's kinda hard to tell exactly where you mean BC, pics would be best for explanation. :thumbup1:





Xtrainer said:


> I can't envision it at all. I'm all for visual aids.





hamsternuts said:


> all my learned friends are beating around the bush, and you may not understand fully what they mean......
> 
> MissBC, can we all look at your naked body please?


:laugh::laugh: well once its done i may post a pic but its not going to be a naked body one im sorry!, gotta save that for the person that sees it in person! but im sure you may see a bit of boob!! xx


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

MissBC said:


> :laugh::laugh: well once its done i may post a pic but its not going to be a naked body one im sorry!, gotta save that for the person that sees it in person! but im sure you may see a bit of boob!! xx


boobage, yay :laugh:


----------

